# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Deutliche Hinweise auf die Laufzeit



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. August 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Deutliche Hinweise auf die Laufzeit*

						Der Bruder von Filmkomponist John Williams hat womöglich die Laufzeit von Star Wars: Episode 9 preisgegeben. Zudem erklärt er, dass der Soundtrack einer musikalischen Rundreise durch die bisherige Skywalker-Saga gleichen würde.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Deutliche Hinweise auf die Laufzeit*


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2019)

Irgendwie ist meine Euphorie nach EP 7 und 8 gebremst.
Wenigstens ist John Williams noch ein beständige Größe.


----------



## Kaby-Lame (13. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist meine Euphorie nach EP 7 und 8 gebremst.
> Wenigstens ist John Williams noch ein beständige Größe.



"Euphorie gebremst" ist eine schöne Umschreibung für das, was Disney uns da hingerotzt hat


----------



## yingtao (13. August 2019)

Ich weiß nicht wie man davon jetzt die Laufzeit des Filmes ableiten soll. Zum einen wird nicht den ganzen Film über Musik laufen, einige bestehende Stücke werden sicherlich im Film gespielt, die Stücke werden wahrscheinlich nicht in ganzer Länge gespielt und es werden sicherlich auch nicht alle Stücke für den Film verwendet. Auch mit einem Vergleich der anderen Filme lässt sich nicht von der Dauer des Soundtracks auf die Spielzeit des Filmes schließen. Der Soundtrack zu Episode 7 war z.B. 117 Minuten lang bei 135 Minuten Spielzeit, der von Episode 8 ist nur 77 Minuten lang bei 152 Minuten Spielzeit.

Für mich gibt es in der News keinen deutlichen Hinweis auf die Lauzeit wie in der Überschrift suggeriert wird und es wird auch nur im Nebensatz erwähnt das die Laufzeit nicht bekannt ist. Ich hätte zumindest erwartet dass in irgendeiner Weise versucht wird die neuen Infos mit der Laufzeit des Films in Zusammenhang zu bringen anstatt einfach nur eine irreführende Überschrift zu wählen mit irgendwelchen Infos die gepostet werden die nur entfernt mit der Überschrift zu tun haben. So erscheint und ließt sich die News wie so eine automatisierte News die von einer KI geschrieben wurde.


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2019)

Mir ist ehrlich gesagt egal ob der jetzt 120, 130 oder 150 Minuten geht.
Wenn der Film Mist ist, dann ist er Mist.


----------



## Atze1881 (13. August 2019)

Wird eh Überlänge um den Aufschlag an den Kinokassen abgreifen zu können plus dem üblichen Disneybonus und zack haben wir die nächste sich selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung, dem neuen Einspielrekord. Und alle Medien werden wieder aufspringen und darüber berichten...kotz


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. August 2019)

Von mir aus kann der Film 5 min lang sein, werde mir den eh nicht anschauen


----------



## sandworm (13. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist meine Euphorie nach EP 7 und 8 gebremst.
> Wenigstens ist John Williams noch ein beständige Größe.



Bei mir ist die Euphorie Nach EP 8 komplett erloschen bzw. auf den absoluten Nullpunkt (-273°C) gefallen und das muss zuerst einmal einer fertig bringen!
Star Wars war bei mir fast schon eine Ersatzreligion aber nach  EP 8 steht bei mir Star Wars nur noch für die unendliche Gier gewisser Konzerne.
Was Walt Disney bzw. das abgrundtief böse Imperium was es darstellt, da verbrochen hat wird auf die schnelle keiner mehr wieder gerade biegen können . Das braucht sehr viel Zeit bis diese Wunden wieder verheilt sind.
Und wer weiss, wenn sich der Staub irgedwann gelegt hat. Kommen vielleicht  in einigen Jahren, einige Rebellen daher die sich gegen das Imperium (Disney) auflehnen und es am Ende zu Fall bringen werden. 

Ich mach den Anfang und werde mir EP 9 nicht im Kino oder sonst wo ansehen. Wer macht mit?

Ach ja, das schlimmste an EP8, waren die ganzen, zu guten Filmkritiken. Das lässt die Presse in einem ganz schlechten Bild erscheinen.


----------



## Mahoy (13. August 2019)

Die Laufzeit von Episode 9 ist so lange wie schon bei den Episode 7 und 8. Sie reicht von der Hoffnung, dass es doch noch was bzw. wenigstens nicht so schlimm wird bis zur Einsicht, dass das Hoffen vergeblich war. 

Die Dauer in Stunden und Minuten kann von Zuschauer zu Zuschauer variieren und wird im Wesentlichen von der individuellen Leidensfähigkeit bestimmt.


----------



## 4thVariety (13. August 2019)

Erinnert sich noch jemand an die Mitte der 90er? Star Trek beherrschte das TV und das Kino in Sachen Scifi und was hat Star Wars gemacht? Die verschlimmbesserte Special Edition der Originale. Wenn man sich damals gedacht hat, "hey warum gab es davon seit über 10 Jahren nichts neues?", dann war die Antwort "ach ja, Rückkehr der Jedi und die Ewok Serie danach, **** Star Wars". Dann kamen die Prequels und wenn man die gesehen hatte war man ersten froh dass sie rum waren und man wieder Lexx schauen konnte.


----------



## Der_Strumpf (14. August 2019)

Der einzige gute Film seitdem Disney die Star Wars Rechte übernommen hat war Roque One. Die anderen Filme haben mir irgendwie Star Wars kaputt gemacht.


----------



## Spexxos (14. August 2019)

Rogue One fans ich sogar ziemlich gut, VII war auch ganz unterhaltsam, wenn auch eher aus Freude, die alte Truppe wiederzusehen. VIII hat's dann aber wieder gekillt mit den "emanzipierten" Charakteren und der unstrukturierten Story.


----------



## purzelpaule (14. August 2019)

Ich weiß echt nicht, ob es Episode 9 schaffen wird, das was Episode 8 angerichtet hat, auch nur im Ansatz wieder gut zu machen.  Episode 8 war einfach das Messer in der Brust eines jeden Star-Wars-Fans. 

Ins Kino werde ich dennoch gehen. Ich zieh es einfach mal durch und vielleicht gibt es ja ein "Happy End".


----------



## Mahoy (14. August 2019)

Ich kann immer noch nicht nachvollziehen, warum Manche der Ansicht sind, Ep. 8 hätte irgend etwas angerichtet. Die hat das Elend nur konsequent fortgesetzt.

Episode 7 war wie eine Landung in einer imperialen Müllentsorgung und Episode 8 die Feststellung, dass darin Viehzeug lebt. Und selbst wenn Episode 9 den zusammenrückenden Wänden entsprechen  sollte, steckt man bereits seit Episode 7 bis zum Hals in der Sch...


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2019)

Rogue One fand ich gut. Solo auch.


----------



## 4thVariety (14. August 2019)

Episode 4 bezieht seinen Reiz daraus, dass sich die Perspektive des Zuschauers massiv ändert nachdem man Episode 5 und 6 gesehen hat, weil es die Dynamik zwischen Vader Luke und Leia verändert. Das erzeugt diese mythische erste Erlebnis, das nicht zu replizieren ist.  Haben Filme gerne gemacht zu der Zeit, meistens aber nicht über die Fortsetzungen.

Episode 5 bezieht seinen Reiz daraus, dass es diese Änderung einführt und einfach weigert ein 2h Film mit Happy End zu sein und lieber wieder ein typisches 70er Jahre SciFi Ende ranpackt.

Episode 6 rudert in der Hinsicht gewaltig zurück und ersäuft im Kitsch.

Episode 1 interessiert sich nicht für Leute die mit Star Wars aufgewachsen sind, sondern geht voll auf die Altersgruppe 6-10 und deren Eltern Begleitpersonal. SciFi Fans mögen sich abwenden, aber schon da war dieser Film wie jeder DIsney Film im Prinzip ist und woher der seine Zuschauer hat.

Episode 2 ist diese bizarre Chimera aus 50% Teenagerromanze und 50% Detektiv Obi Wan Columbo. Am Ende gibt es dann mehr Glowsticks wie auf einem Scooterkonzert.

Episode 3 hat das Problem, dass jeder weiß wie Episode 4 weitergeht und niemandem etwas eingefallen ist wie man das anders lösen könnte als mit Telenovela Dialogen.

Episode 7 ist eine kreative Bankrotterklärung von einem Remake. Sieht gut aus und kann nix. Aber wenigstens kann ich mir jetzt einen verchromten Stormtrooper kaufen. Eltern und Kinder sind weiter die Kernzielgruppe, das macht das Zielpublikum anteilig weiblicher als das in den späten 70ern, dem wird Rechnung getragen im Film und beim Merchandising, das ist nicht überraschend und nicht das Problem.

Rogue One ist wie Episode 3 in dem Sinne, dass jeder weiß wie es ausgeht, ansonsten zeigt der Film nur, dass Star Wars ohne Force und Lichtschwerter wenig taugt. Viel Bumm gleichen nicht aus, dass die Handlung ein demotivierter Mission: Impossible Klon ist.

Episode 8 meint es könne die zwei parallelen Handlungen aus Episode 5 verbessern, indem es drei parallele Handlungen vom Zaun bricht. Wer überrascht ist, was hier mit der Star Wars Kontinuität gemacht wird möge darin erinnert werden was der Regisseur bereits seine eigene Kontinuität in Looper ebenso behandelt hat. Vom Look her der beste Star Wars, aber die Charaktere halt. Ernsthaft, deine Mutter Witze in der Phase des Films der die Stimmung etablieren soll?

Solo, das Prequel für den Charakter den wir umgebracht haben und gleichzeitig eine Art Rentner Memory der sein Publikum fragt, ob sie sich an all das aus den Originalen erinnern können. Man sieht aber was passiert, wenn man nicht konsequent mit dem Film und dem Marketing auf Kinder und die ganze Familie geht. Die Zuschauer bleiben weg. Der Film zementiert die nächsten 20 Jahre Star Wars, Jenseits vom kinderfreundlichen Familienfilm wird es da nicht viel geben.



Ich hab Star Wars so erlebt, dass es ab 1995 vor allem eines war, gnadenlose PR Gehirnwäsche. Einfach so viel Werbung schalten bis jeder denkt das ist gut, warum gäbe es sonst so viel Werbung dafür und auf den Zug aufspringt. Dazu den Markt mit Spielen, Büchern, Comics,  Sammelkartenspielen, etc. bewerfen. Die Masse der Fans entsteht nicht dadurch dass alle die Filme so gut fanden, sondern sich viele kleine Gruppen stark mit einer Sache rund um Star Wars stark identifizieren und deswegen die Marke als Ganzes konsumieren. Wer das eine Spiel mochte sieht sich dann den Film an. Wer das eine Buch mochte kauft vielleicht ein Spiel. Star Wars hatte das was später einige als Transmedia Strategie bezeichneten aber selbst nie umsetzen konnten. So wird das weitergehen. Es ist völlig egal wie mittelmäßig Episode 9 sein wird. Das einzige das sich wirklich ändert ist, dass der Spielzeugmarkt kollabiert, weil jeder der Sprechen kann lieber ein Tablet zum spielen hat, als eine 30€ Plastikfigur die für 5 Cent in China gepresst wurde. Toys are Us geht ja nicht ohne Grund pleite, hier stirbt ein Spielzeugtrend, so wie in den 80ern und 90ern die Modellbau und Modelleisenbahnläden nach und nach gestorben sind. Und nur das allein ist der Grund warum Star Wars Serien für ältere Zielgruppen als 12 gemacht werden, weil Streaming-Subscription derzeit die Cash-Cow ist die jeder melken will.


----------



## weed93 (15. August 2019)

Wer kuckt sich das an, nicht mal den 8ten Teil gesehen. Nach dem 7 verging alles.


----------

